# 9600xt



## Opiate (Apr 6, 2005)

Just a few questions. 1: is it safe to OC this with out extra cooling 2: if so what clocks speeds should I be looking for? 3: what is a safe temperature to try and keep the gpu under?

thanks!


----------



## Gabkicks (Apr 13, 2005)

well, you will have to go to www.ocforums.com and search. I know there are at least 1000 people who have posted their OC'ing details about the 9600XT. The 256mb version has slower memory. and depending on where you got it, the clock speeds are different. I'm sure you will find someone who has the same exact card as you.


----------

